# Wood Firmwares v1.10



## Another World (Jul 2, 2010)

*Wood Firmwares v1.10*
Update




Combat veterans and Brothers of Blood, A.W. and Y.W.G., were proceeded by the head of the Forum ORC. Sinew and entrails sloppily refinishing the wood floor with each wet bounce. “The R.P.G. has ended” reverberated through the chamber of the High half-blood prince, Costello. The goofy Shaun-Jester danced with delight, for all would drink the blood of the enemy this night!



Spoiler: Change Log




*Interface*:
• l+x displays cheat window for selected game.
• hungarian translation added. tnx to helldavide.
• brasilian translation added. tnx to sniperdmaa.

*Compability*:
• 'river city - soccer hooligans (usa)' fixed.
• '100 classic books (usa)' fixed.
• 'toy story 3 (europe)' fixed.
• 'ghost trick (japan)' fixed.
• softreset in 'lego harry potter - years 1-4' fixed.
• 'dragon ball - origins 2 (usa/europe)' fixed.
• 'kanjukuken ds (japan)' fixed.
• 'kochira katsushikaku kameari kouenmae hashutsujo - machiteba tengoku! makereba jigoku! ryoutsuryuu ikkakusenkin daisakusen! (japan)' fixed.
• 'love plus plus (japan)' fixed.
• 'motmallineun samgongjuwa hamkkehaneun geurimyeonsang yeongdaneo amgibeop (korea)' fixed.
• 'taiko no tatsujin ds - dororon! yokai daikessen!! (japan)' fixed.
• 'eigokoro kyoushitsu ds (japan)' fixed.
• 'elminage ii  - sousei no megami to unmei no daichi - ds remix (japan)' fixed.
• 'digimon story - lost evolution (japan)' fixed.
• 'inazuma eleven 3 - sekai heno chosen!! bomber (japan)' fixed.
• 'inazuma eleven 3 - sekai heno chosen!! spark (japan)' fixed.






Wood R4 v1.10 Download 





 Wood R.P.G. v1.10 Download



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 2, 2010)

Great, mostly just game fixes but those are ALWAYS welcome.
Now if only AKAIO would update, sure has been slow lately, but Yellow Wood Goblin is fast fast fast!


----------



## basher11 (Jul 2, 2010)

i knew it! an update every 2 weeks!






 my new god is YWG


----------



## iFish (Jul 2, 2010)

I really need to get an R4 for my collection now :/


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 2, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> I really need to get an R4 for my collection now :/


agree with you 100%


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 2, 2010)

The cat boy is happy to hear this news. These updates sure as hell are a lot faster than most cards out there.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 2, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> I really need to get an R4 for my collection now :/


$6 at Shoptemp man, $6 at shoptemp.
It was worth the purchase, I use it as a backup flashcart. Actually I mostly use it for loading Pokémon Ruby with a GBAframe, but still a worthwhile function.


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 2, 2010)

Ha i still have my M3 DS Simply from back in the day. Thankfully, it was a full R4 clone so I can use Wood R4


----------



## Gamer5501 (Jul 2, 2010)

once again another perfect update. for that i thank you. playing LEGO Harry Potter Years 1-4 right now on my r4


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a CycloDS and DSTWO... not to mention 2x M3 Perfect Lites and an M3 GBA Expansion pack, however I suppose I'll pick up a cheapo R4 for the sheer convenience factor.  The Wood firmware makes it a viable cart, and I suppose I could use it to run my Pokemon Distribution ROMs from.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 2, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> I have a CycloDS and DSTWO... not to mention 2x M3 Perfect Lites and an M3 GBA Expansion pack, however I suppose I'll pick up a cheapo R4 for the sheer convenience factor.  The Wood firmware makes it a viable cart, and I suppose I could use it to run my Pokemon Distribution ROMs from.


Huh, you'd think you of all people would have one already, with a sig like yours.


----------



## Halo-101 (Jul 2, 2010)

didnt lego harry work on wood 1.09?. cause i completed the phiosphers stone chapter on it with no problems. although i did have to disable softreset and cheats for that game.


----------



## basher11 (Jul 2, 2010)

this one fixes the soft-reset problem, so now you can soft-reset.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jul 2, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Huh, you'd think you of all people would have one already, with a sig like yours.



I adopted my sig as a joke, and the double entendre it functions as.


----------



## pitman (Jul 2, 2010)

So Loveplus+ doesn't kill your card anymore huh ?

Gonna update to this immediately !

Hail YWG !


----------



## Another World (Jul 2, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> So Loveplus+ doesn't kill your card anymore huh ?



its comming out that this was probably false information from the sc forum admin. there was no proof to back it up just an isolated report.

-another world


----------



## Urza (Jul 2, 2010)

Wait.

What.


----------



## basher11 (Jul 2, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Wait.
> 
> What.



what do you mean?


----------



## iamthemilkman (Jul 2, 2010)

Once again, YWG proves how badass he is!

I have no clue how he cranks these out so quickly, but I thank him from the bottom of my heart for it.

You're a god among men, YWG.


----------



## bason230 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, thanks a lot for this! It's really cool to receive updates for the Wood so quickly. Many thanks!


----------



## Halo-101 (Jul 2, 2010)

So my question is how does YWG Fix these games? i mean Wood 1.10 is the first FW To fix toy story 3 & loveplus no other card other than supercard ds2 can play this so can som1 explain please?


----------



## Gamer5501 (Jul 2, 2010)

Halo-101 said:
			
		

> didnt lego harry work on wood 1.09?. cause i completed the phiosphers stone chapter on it with no problems. although i did have to disable softreset and cheats for that game.



it didn't work for me. i don't mind though because it does now


----------



## Porygon-X (Jul 2, 2010)

Once again, I must whip out my old R4 to play the new games, namely Taiko!

Thanks YWG!


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 2, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> So Loveplus+ doesn't kill your card anymore huh ?
> 
> Gonna update to this immediately !
> 
> Hail YWG !


Have a look at this post http://gbatemp.net/t236859-ds-4971-love-pl...t&p=2940082

This is probably the fix that Wood addresses. The Cart Killing is still just a rumour which may have no basis.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Jul 2, 2010)

I really adore the Wood firmware and how fast it gets updates. I have a feeling I'm going to continue using my R4 from time to time even after I get my SCDS2. Thanks YWG!


----------



## iFish (Jul 2, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$6 i don't have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plud. all my micro sd cards are SDHC  so it would not work anyway


----------



## zeromac (Jul 2, 2010)

Pretty cool to see this update out Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Won't bother updating till theres a game i want thats fixed or a feature introduced or if the versions get too high and my 1.08 is looking too old..


----------



## Renever (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks alot, was waiting for the patch for Toy Story 3


----------



## pilladoll (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank You, Yellow Wood Goblin!!!!!


----------



## chenke (Jul 2, 2010)

May I ask a small question:

What's the difference between Wood R4 AND Wood R.P.G?

I want to use OLD 1.18 R4 official kernal and Wood R4 at the same time, is that means I can only use the Wood R.P.G version?
(Because Wood R.P.G version has the ".nds" startup file, Wood R4 has the"_DS_MENU.DAT" --that will replace the old 1.18 R4 official kernal)

------------------------------


THANKS, I FOUND THE VERSION I need here
http://www.mediafire.com/?ywtjzyidjdz

http://gbatemp.net/t227742-new-users-guide...ting-up-wood-r4


----------



## Another World (Jul 2, 2010)

chenke said:
			
		

> What's the difference between Wood R4 AND Wood R.P.G?



wood r4 for the original r4 flash kit
wood rpg for the acekard rpg flash kit

-another world


----------



## VatoLoco (Jul 2, 2010)

ah, thanks for clearing that up, AW.

heh, i thought it was for playing ChronoTrigger, Final Fanatasy, and those types of RPGs =P


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 2, 2010)

chenke said:
			
		

> What's the difference between Wood R4 AND Wood R.P.G?
> 
> I want to use OLD 1.18 R4 official kernal and Wood R4 at the same time, is that means I can only use the Wood R.P.G version?
> (Because Wood R.P.G version has the ".nds" startup file, Wood R4 has the"_DS_MENU.DAT" --that will replace the old 1.18 R4 official kernal)


Woot...the record hasn't been broken...the same question was asked...again xD
WoodR4 is for the R4 original/1:1 clones and WoodRPG is for the AcekardRPG flashcart. You still use the WoodR4 files if you plan on using it on an R4. To use both, you need to decrypt one of the _DS_MENU.DAT files (either one...whichever you want to be your sub OS) using something like R4denc or R4Crypt. Just decrypt it and rename the output to [filename].nds


----------



## Rfire (Jul 2, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also $3.40 on ndscardsale (where I got mine)


----------



## kieran (Jul 2, 2010)

YWG IS GOD


----------



## Hazrul Azam (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks again from me..


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 2, 2010)

there is always joy when there is wood in the RSS
u can tell this release is important as the first five names are demanded and love plus plus supposedly stronger AP
all broken down by the goblin
P.S - Saying blood alot is bad for the kids


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 2, 2010)

One thing I noticed with this release is that when you are playing a game and put your ds into sleep mode (close the ds whilst game is still running) the game continues and it flashes widly ( the screen and the lights) on previous releases this was normal. is there a setting I have to change or just have to wait for another FW update?

Other than that, great release!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2010)

For a while I thought this release would have made r4's shoot lasers. LOL.

Can someone make a picture of that?

Another upgrade from Y.W.G. Thanks


----------



## Another World (Jul 2, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> put your ds into sleep mode (close the ds whilst game is still running) the game continues and it flashes widly ( the screen and the lights) on previous releases this was normal.



debug it fully, reformat the card using the panasonic formatter, try various dumps of the rom, etc. then post it in the bug thread which is linked in the first post. then watch as it magically gets fixed, if it is a bug =P.

@shakirmoledina: i'm not 100% sure but i think rudolph fixed the love+ game and shared the fix with a few select people.

-another world


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it does this with all roms and I will reformat in a minute
EDIT: formatted using Panasonic formatter and all roms still are having this problem
EDIT 2: Is anyone else experiencing this problem?


----------



## z.g (Jul 2, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> EDIT 2: Is anyone else experiencing this problem?


all fine for me. what do you have in your slot-2?


----------



## Gamer4life (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you so much again YWG for continuing wood r4


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 2, 2010)

i guess the loners can tell if love+ works till the very end until they end up marrying their fav char in it


----------



## Mid123 (Jul 2, 2010)

Great work,appreciate it


----------



## Ninn (Jul 2, 2010)

HUGE THANKS for this! you made my day


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 2, 2010)

z.g said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nothing lol, it's the NDS roms that are doing it. I use an original R4 and all previous WOOD FW's have worked flawlessly


----------



## z.g (Jul 2, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> nothing lol


i see you are troll. you want laugh, but not solve your problem.

ps: 3in1 cause flashing like you describe in some games. for example in nfs: u2.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2010)

How would I set favourites in Wood R4? (You know, the favourites folder.)


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 2, 2010)

^^^

It's in my guide in my sig.


----------



## Blackngs (Jul 2, 2010)

very good I can finally play new games on the M3 DS Simply

el tio que lo a echo es genial

salu2


----------



## MarioJR (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you very much for this! I took hours trying to make YSMenu work on my R4 for ONE game, the new Taiko, and it didn't even worked... I downloaded this, put it on my R4, and it worked perfectly!


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 3, 2010)

z.g said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 just so you know, I want to solve my problem...I have tried everything and I don't have ez 3 in 1.
I have nothing in gba slot!
EDIT: I reverted back to Wood 1.09 and it worked flawlessly, no flashing or anything... so the problem now is that the system files of 1.10 must have something wrong (btw downloaded it 4 times and it still happens)
Edit 2: I reverted back to 1.09 and back to 1.10 3 times. and fixed it.


----------



## kosta032 (Jul 3, 2010)

hey when is the wood for clones gonna get updated cause i keep getting an error for lego harry potter and other games saying the data could not not be accessed .btw im using r4 3 and normal wood dont work


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 3, 2010)

kosta032 said:
			
		

> hey when is the wood for clones gonna get updated cause i keep getting an error for lego harry potter and other games saying the data could not not be accessed .btw im using r4 3 and normal wood dont work


Simple, it's not.

I suggest you go bug Xenon++ or RockStar.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 3, 2010)

*Another World*, I think you need to something about Shaun's R4 Review: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=41279

It needs updating and Wood should be mentioned along with some note official team are no longer supporting it.

Or do your own review of a 1:1 R4 Clone.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> *Another World*, I think you need to something about Shaun's R4 Review: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=41279
> 
> It seriously needs updating.


Hey, tk_, I think your signature isn't working properly.
Forget about it, client side problem.


----------



## Another World (Jul 4, 2010)

tk_saturn: thats a great idea!! 

-another world


----------



## Pyrate02 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thank you Yellow Wood Goblin!


----------



## YellowCone (Jul 4, 2010)

I have an r4 upgrade revolution is that r4 III?

if so , does r4 upgrade revolution (III) work with r4 wood v1.10?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 4, 2010)

^ IT DOESNT WORK WITH CLONES. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 end of question


----------



## qwertymodo (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm trying to compile this from source in order to play around with perhaps patching 3in1+ support (no, nothing to do with r4 clones, the official build runs just fine on my gf's r4, she just has a 3in1+ which doesn't work bc YWG doesn't have one to test on).  However, the only source links I can find are the original r.p.g. googlecode page, which does not build the r4 version.  Can someone please point me to the source to the R4 version?


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 5, 2010)

If you view the souce, you'll see it's for both.


----------



## qwertymodo (Jul 5, 2010)

I did view the source.  I even compiled it.  But I am not getting the r4 version.  The final output is akmenu_3in1.tar.gz which contains akmenu4.nds instead of _DS_MENU.DAT as well as other differences, and I can't seem to find any obvious compile flags or other simple means of getting the r4 version to compile.

Edit: Just to be clear, this is where I got it from.  Is this right?  http://code.google.com/p/woodrpg/


----------



## z.g (Jul 5, 2010)

qwertymodo said:
			
		

> I did view the source.  I even compiled it.  But I am not getting the r4 version.  The final output is akmenu_3in1.tar.gz which contains akmenu4.nds instead of _DS_MENU.DAT


your _DS_MENU.DAT in akmenu4 subfolder.


----------



## qwertymodo (Jul 5, 2010)

If you're referring to akmenu4_r4.nds.DAT, then I am happy to say that I have applied the patch based on the update code released by the EZ Flash team when the 3in1+ was first released and have successfully built it.  I'm going to have my gf test it out on her r4 tomorrow night when she gets off work (she and her ds are 300 miles away or I'd do it myself) and if it works with her 3in1+, I'll start asking for testers and then submit a patch to ywg.  I really hope that's the file you're referring to and that it's just a simple matter of renaming it...


----------



## ViRuSMaN (Jul 8, 2010)

i just install the wood r4 1.10 and this programs is very very very nice , now i play for the games no work before but i have a little problem with the game :3478 - Big Bang Mini (EU) (XenoPhobia) , after kill the first boss the screen is black and no working this game.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 8, 2010)

^^^

There will often be a ROM for that game from another region, if so try teh other ROMs. Also try disabling cheats and soft reset. If it still doesn't work, Post a bug report in the bug thread and include your save game.


----------



## ltc77 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi
I installed the R4 wood v1.10  onto my r4 card and set it up as per instructions from youtube and the internet but I am getting a white screen with the red menu? across the top screen. I got my card from r4card.com.au so I know its real.
If someone can help me as i dont know where ive gone wrong. Aa its doing my head in.
Thanks


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 10, 2010)

^Dstt clone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BUt you can use YSMenu? WOOD R4 will NOT work. :/ and you can make it look like an R4 by peeling off the sticker and replacing it with another one


----------



## ltc77 (Jul 10, 2010)

I was wanting to be able to play toystory 3 and be able to pick things up.Thats why i was wanting woodv1.10.I have toystory 3 working but cant pick anything up. Is there another option? Also the card I have says R4 SDHC UPGRADE REVOLUTION


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 10, 2010)

How many time does it have to be said? Wood doesn't work on SDHC clones.


----------



## basher11 (Jul 10, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> How many time does it have to be said? Wood doesn't work on SDHC clones.



as much as it takes to get it through their skulls.


----------



## ltc77 (Jul 11, 2010)

There is no need to get nasty about it. Im new in here. Is there somewhere to by the real r4 card and not the sdhc r4 in australia as my son really wants to play toystory 3 and be able to pick up objects.And was told that r4 wood would get it working.
thanks


----------



## jnegamble (Jul 11, 2010)

Does this work with r4 and the dsi xl???


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 11, 2010)

^ R4 ORIGINAL DOES NOT WORK WITH THE DSi/XL


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 11, 2010)

jnegamble said:
			
		

> Does this work with r4 and the dsi xl???


If you have an R4 that works with a DSi XL, then you definitely don't have an original/1:1 clone and you are stuck with whatever crap firmware that comes with it or hopefully ysmenu.


----------



## wii94 (Jul 12, 2010)

what is the difference between "Wood R4 v1.10" and "Wood R.P.G. v1.10" ?
which one is better?


----------



## lolzed (Jul 12, 2010)

Wood firmware.

Basically Wood R4 is the Wood RPG version for R4.


----------



## wii94 (Jul 12, 2010)

how i can install the Wood R4 firmware?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 12, 2010)

wii94 said:
			
		

> how i can install the Wood R4 firmware?


Just download the file, extract the contents onto the root of your microSD card.
You install it exactly like you'd install the old R4, or any other flashcart firmware.


----------



## lolzed (Jul 12, 2010)

there's a file called readme.txt for a reason


(hint: you read it)


----------



## wii94 (Jul 12, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> wii94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a guide on setting up Wood R4 http://gbatemp.net/t227742-new-users-guide...ting-up-wood-r4


----------

